# Increasing window sill depth



## zipmsp (Apr 12, 2013)

Is it possible to move a window deeper into the frame (toward the outside of the house)?

SWMBO has tasked me to install inside-mount blinds on a window that only has 1.5 inches (38mm) of frame to mount to and I'm concerned that it will stick out into the room and create a gap in blind coverage.

We have one window in the house with 4 inches (100mm) of mounting area and the remainder are between 1 and 2 inches (25-50mm). Here are some pictures showing the deep frame and the shallow frame. http://imgur.com/a/k97f8


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Not cost effectively.

You are stuck with it until such point you want to change/remove the siding and bump the window out.

Even the picture with the shallow depth is enough to hang most blinds internally.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

you should be able to hang them inside of the space, just have to watch out when you let them down because they will bump the hand grabs on the sash. mine are the same type windows and I always stop downward motion with the pull chord down near the bottom when shutting blind to accommodate the hand grabs, you soon figure out the motion needed after a few tries... in fact, looking at the windows the blinds are mounted inside to the flat part ( 1/2") of the 3/4" jamb stop. house was built in the early 70's and I reused the original stops when adding replacements in...


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

How about a cornice above the window?


----------

